# NTs: What do you think of SPs?



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

Inspired by an ongoing thread in the SP subforum: http://personalitycafe.com/sps-temperament-forum-creators/21870-sps-what-do-you-think-nts.html. I thought I would reciprocate.

Perhaps I would do what the OP of that thread also did: specifically ISFPs.

I have no idea what I'm getting myself into


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

I like SP's they're fun and exciting, they do stuff.


----------



## Coppertony (Jun 22, 2011)

I've never met one (don't meet/type many Sensors). what are they like?


----------



## Monkey King (Nov 16, 2010)

SPs are great. A laid back ambience occurs everytime I'm in the room with an SP friend. In fact, my ESTP friend is coming home for a visit from Hong Kong (He decided to jumpstart his career there as green practicies is popular in Asia). Anyway, we're preparing to lay down our score to see who's further ahead in our respective career. LOL. 


On another note, SFJs and STJs require more patience from me.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

ESFP: Lots of energy and enthusiasm, fun, can stir up a crowd, passionate, but can also be very mercurial, frenetic, random, misdirected.

ISFP: Low-key enthusiasm for life, loves to meander/putter about and "tinker" with things, kind, good-natured, kind of unstructured, can seem soft

ESTP: Enthusiastic, seems to have goals/directive for life, good at playing the system, maverick style personality, can sometimes be brash and overbearing, more flexible than they seem sometimes

ISTP: Quieter, can focus on a goal if they have it but can kind of float otherwise / become isolated, competent, hardcore thinker but in practical (rather than theoretical) ways, strongly independent, non-conformist, can be stubborn/suspicious


My order of getting along:
ISFP
ISTP
ESTP
ESFP

I have the hardest time with ESFPs simply because I just don't really naturally think/experience life like they do, and I try too hard to understand/figure things out. The IPs are somewhat closer to my natural mindset.


----------



## freeeekyyy (Feb 16, 2010)

SPs are great; ISTPs in particular I always seem to get along with, and have the easiest time understanding, and they seem to do best at understanding me.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

I like a few ISFPs. The other SPs are ok, too, I guess.


----------



## Waveshine (Mar 18, 2011)

I like ISTPs and ISFPs. I have rather mixed feelings about ESTPs and ESFPs though.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Not much, but thats probably because my parents are SPs


----------



## luemb (Dec 21, 2010)

ISTPs can make me laugh like it's nobody's business... ISFPs are also very nice, and I find them fairly shy, but they also have a very interesting sense of humour. I'm not sure about their extroverted cousins though... I normally fly under the extroverts' radars.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Easy to chill with or talk to, and often come up with ideas for things to do when I can't. I had a group of SP friends in my home town who could really get me out of my seclusion a lot. I appreciated that.


----------



## Wartime Consigliere (Feb 8, 2011)

ISFP: Me and the ISFPs I meet tend to have a mutual respect and appreciation for each other's personal spaces. I constantly see an attitude to be constructive too. Always. I really like ISFPs, the amount of unspoken agreements I've had amaze me. I put it down to being Fi-Se, but who knows. I don't usually have to tell any ISFPs to take things into account either, it's awesome. Also, manners. They fucking have them.

ESFP: From my experiences, the ESFPs I meet *always* grow respect over time once we understand each other's styles. The best partners for practical co-operation to have. They don't mind doing more than equal shares of work, as long as it's acknowledged. Never afraid of the spotlight, so that works itself out too. Also, incredibly loyal. I've met some who used people, but for the most part with ESFPs word is bond. Once it's agreed, there's no word-bending allowed. I've noticed most interactions tend to be very fact-first, primarily focused on practical things and impatient with my hypothetical questions or LONG answers to short questions. But I have some *REAL* close friends who are ESFP, and through mutual enjoyment of certain games or tastes they've understood my TeSe approach to tactics and end up using the same logic in how they do it. And I'll admit, once they adapt a certain line of thought, they're *better* than me at using it. It's fucking cool. I love when ESFPs have an appreciation for things _to_ manifest, rather than the immediate realities.. I guess I bring out the inner ENTJ of a lot of ESFPs I meet, likewise for them bringing out my ISFP side. I find them more taxing to be around than ENFPs unsurprisingly, but it's thanks to them that my Se isn't as underdeveloped as it would be.

ESTP: I've only known 2 ESTPs, and they seem to SERIOUSLY hate over-thinking a path of action. Very "do now. talk later." people. The ones I've known have had an amusement I guess from my against-the-norm approach to life. Tend to have a mutual liking to new experiences, fun to hang out with and make up things to do on the spot with. Fun to give shit and crack jokes at because they ALWAYS return it. :3

ISTP: I don't know any.. But I'd like to. Toph from Avatar's cool. <_< Yeah, I need some real world examples. Seems to work on paper at the very least.


----------



## Schadenfreude (Jul 20, 2010)

SP's are okay. I usually get along with ISTP's though.
xSFP's though, I don't like them much when they're 'unhealthy' they cling to me and suffocate me. I don't know why that happens, but I just usually ignore them.


----------



## Eleventeenth (Aug 24, 2011)

They're all very fun to do things with. They're laid back and they make you laugh. What's difficult with SF's is that they think totally opposite of me. They don't get me and I don't get them. Hardest part of it all is the N/S thing. The conversations sometimes don't go very far. They get tired of me always seeing the big picture, and I get tired of them always concentrating on the little stuff.


----------



## Hosker (Jan 19, 2011)

I like the introverted SPs a lot; the extroverted ones can be very ... loud, but can still be likeable. ISFPs in particular are great people.


----------



## Kestrel (Jun 22, 2011)

At first, I like them a lot. Unfortunately, I have found familiarity to typically breed contempt with SPs.


----------



## SullenAesir (Apr 10, 2011)

xSTPs, I generally tend to like.

ESTP: Have been more upfront with me than most other types, whereas others are often too intimidated to be. That, I have a great amount of respect for. I generally require more "down time" from their personality than others', however, but that also depends on the person.

ISTP: We complement each other incredibly well, more so than any other type has in my experience. My relationships with them have mutually been some of the most enjoyable of all.

Unhealthy xSFPs have possibly been the most difficult/stressful types that I've dealt with.


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

SPs tend to rock when they're healthy, but they get so incredibly destructive when they're not and they get into stupid fights etc. and run people over with their cars

so like all people, a healthy SP is a life-living machine, but an unhealthy one is a pain in the ass


----------



## absentminded (Dec 3, 2010)

I enjoy the company of ISxPs just fine. They don't mind my nonconformity and often are a lot of fun.

Extroverted SPs often strike me as shallow and overbearing, though.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

I love extroverted SPs. My best friend is ESFP and my sister is an ESTP. They really know how to let go.

Introverted SPs- I don't have much experience with.


----------



## sjuktrandom (Mar 11, 2011)

I have no problem with SP's. One of my closest friends is an ESTP, although there are things I can not do when I'm with her, she isn't very clever and she doesn't really care about abstract things, which sometimes makes me frustrated.

Another very good friend of mine is an ISTP. I have no trouble at all being with him (with the exception of that he can be a bit stubborn and irrational.) We are able to discuss anything, mainly because he is actually intelligent and have a high understanding of abstract things. Actually, he is and has been my closest friend for the last three years. First time we met, we actually despised eachother.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

SP's are generally fun! I find it hard to relate to SFP's though.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

ESTPs are pretty cool to joke around with. That's about all we do though. Unfortunately most of my relationships with them (and almost any other SP) have been pretty shallow.

ESFPs can be fun. They're SUPER hyper though, which is fun for a while, as we run around acting like idiots and pulling pranks. But once I want to sit down and read we lose interest in each other.

as for ISTPs and ISFPs, I haven't met too many of them. If I did, I didn't know it. Around here it's a cardinal sin to be introverted, so it's pretty hard to come by one who isn't pretending to be "normal" and extroverted.


----------



## Kirilenko (Dec 21, 2010)

I love ISTPs.


----------



## dejavu (Jun 23, 2010)

I like SPs.

My sister is an ESTP and we don't really mesh that well. She's 11 years older, and we share no interests, so that may explain it. I've known other ESTPs, but I've never felt very drawn to them. I've got no actual complaints; I think both sides just seek out people who aren't ExTPs...just a theory.

ESFPs are great. I've known plenty of them. With some, we did not get along at all, but with others it was amazing fun. 

I have a fondness for ISTPs. My closest friend is one. I know of a few other ISTPs in my life that I also like. It's just pleasant company.

As for ISFPs, I'm not actually sure if I know any. I must, but I suppose none of them are people I interact with frequently.


----------



## Mange Mareng (Jul 19, 2011)

I like them a lot!

All the SPs I know are laidback and fun to be with, things always happens when around them. On the other hand i seldom have as deep conversations with them as I have with NF friends..


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

On second thought, I do know an ISTP, and we're pretty good friends.
She's very curious about the world around her, and is constantly asking questions.


----------



## octetstream (Mar 1, 2011)

SPs are a lot more fun in the bedroom. They're willing to play games, unlike SJs that require bedroom activities to be "by the book".


----------



## ruskipatson91 (Oct 18, 2010)

The STPs can be ok 
SFPs take a lot of work for me to get used to but when i get to know one they're great


----------



## Chaotic_Stupid (Jun 15, 2011)

My opinions:

ESFPs can be obnoxious. Simpletons who just want to have fun. They're either unaware of the damage they cause, or they just don't care. Healthy/Mature ones are fairly harmless. Unhealthy/Immature can be terrifying.

ESTPs are disappointing. The N/S difference isn't usually noticeable right away, but becomes apparent later. They're fun and interesting; but they're still simpletons. 

ISTPs are cool. I'd love to get an ISTP pal with an incompatible orientation. I tend to be VERY self-conscious during the silent moments with ISxxs I don't know well. 

ISFPs are sensitive. If they extend their sensitivity to me as well, I'll be cool with them. 
Healthy ones are a nice reminder to be considerate of other people's feelings. They bring out my softer side. They're sensitivity can be annoying; but it is helpful.
Unhealthy ones are very frightening. Receiving nasty calculated passive-Aggressive attacks didn't even know you did something wrong sucks.


----------



## Palaver (Jan 5, 2010)

I like what SPs do... it's when they talk.

I can hold interesting conservations with NFs and SJs. It's a very easy formula. With NFs, I talk about people and personal values. With SJs, I talk about experiences. But I struggle to connect with SPs. Ideas are being communicated, but it feels as if I'm talking to myself.

This gives me the impression that SPs don't live in their heads. They live on the surface of their being, which enables them to accomplish much. However, they seem hollowed out as individuals. I'm not looking for ways to put people down, but I am interested in the way in which strengths and weaknesses are distributed among people. SPs are like the opposite of NTs. NTs are plain on the surface, but very interesting up close. For that reason, I prefer to admire SPs from afar. roud:


----------



## Palaver (Jan 5, 2010)

Chaotic_Stupid said:


> ISFPs are sensitive. If they extend their sensitivity to me as well, I'll be cool with them.
> Healthy ones are a nice reminder to be considerate of other people's feelings. They bring out my softer side. They're sensitivity can be annoying; but it is helpful.
> Unhealthy ones are very frightening. Receiving nasty calculated passive-Aggressive attacks didn't even know you did something wrong sucks.


This is a good reminder to judge people *after* you've seen their bad side. They may be sweet and pretty upfront, but watch out for that weapon.









The most selfish and dismissive behavior I've witnessed was in an ISFP. Yeah, sure sometimes people thrown in the towel and play for keeps, but I give a lot credit to those who act with the constancy of principle. That is mostly a bias of personality, and I tend to choose my friends that way, which are mostly SJs and NTs.


----------



## foobar (Sep 22, 2011)

One of my best friends is ESFP. Shes laid back, easy going, easy to be around. The only downside is that complex, abstract ideas bore her. She'll listen to me talk about them but I see her eyes glaze over the instant I bring it up.


----------



## TPlume (Aug 27, 2011)

Kayness said:


> Inspired by an ongoing thread in the SP subforum: http://personalitycafe.com/sps-temperament-forum-creators/21870-sps-what-do-you-think-nts.html. I thought I would reciprocate.
> 
> Perhaps I would do what the OP of that thread also did: specifically ISFPs.


I think that question would be sorta like "what I think of myself" in a way. The test seem to put me on the border of sensing and intuiton... but I'd rather not say.

P.S. I did see the invisible writing


----------



## Popinjay (Sep 19, 2011)

Kayness said:


> Inspired by an ongoing thread in the SP subforum: http://personalitycafe.com/sps-temperament-forum-creators/21870-sps-what-do-you-think-nts.html. I thought I would reciprocate.
> 
> Perhaps I would do what the OP of that thread also did: specifically ISFPs.
> 
> I have no idea what I'm getting myself into


I love SPs. In some ways, I get along better with SPs than with NTs. I'm usually romantically interested in SPs more than other types. Most of my favorite people at work are SPs. The NTs rarely laugh at my jokes...I just get blank stares or annoyed looks. I get to be a jester with the SPs in my life, whom I can get laughing very easily...it's great.

Yeah, you people rock in my book. Coincidentally, Emily Blunt is my avatar du jour...I believe she is an ISFP?


----------



## goodgracesbadinfluence (Feb 28, 2011)

ISTPs kick ass! 
ESFPs drain me, but they're alright for a while.
I've never met an ISFP, that I know of.
ESTPs are alright. A bit too... worldly... or something.


----------



## AkiKaza (Jun 1, 2010)

I know one for sure, might know another. They're hliariously fun to be around. Happy and flighty, kinda spacy (note: these are the ones I know), things go over their heads a lot, but they're fun cool people and I love hanging with them :3 get me out of my head for a while


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

Don't have a lot of experience with people I've typed (confidently) as SP's. 

ESFP's tend to bug me with their attention-seeking theatrics. While I know that there's a lot of different kinds of intelligence and ways that people can contribute to the world, I tend to appreciate the ESFP's contributions among the least. I don't identify with them very much, and I have difficulty detecting wisdom or depth in them. Instead, I see a lot of preoccupation with their own emotions and desperate need for affirmation through the attention of others. I get disinterested and even turned off pretty quickly. 

The other three types I can't say I've interacted with.


----------

